# Newbury or Stratford?



## Empgamer (Apr 1, 2007)

We are starting our search for a new MH, most likely a German brand, and will probably end up going to the NEC to buy. However, it would be nice to see quite a few first to help to knock out those unsuitable. 

Out of the two shows, which would likely be better for our needs? We don't really want to be travelling to both.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Empgamer,

Out of the 2 shows I would say Newbury is the bigger show usually. Stratford is in a nice area though if you are staying for a night or 2 and you can walk to the racecourse from Stratford bit of a hike though.Brownhills who sell Hymers are usually at both shows. Depends on if you are looking for new or used vans usually quite a few used at Newbury.


Jacquie


----------

